# Submit-Button als Bild



## kesnw (20. Oktober 2003)

Kann ich einen Submitbutton als Bild definieren? Es muss ein Submitbutton sein, da ich auf POST-Variablen des Formulares zugreifen muss.

Wenn ich den Button mit


```
<input type="image" src="xyz.gif" name="weiter" value="weiter">
```

definiere, dann werden KEINE POST-Variablen gesetzt...

Muss also type="submit" sein. Wie baue ich dann ein Bild ein


----------



## Tim C. (20. Oktober 2003)

Nein input type="image" oder normales <img src=" ... reichen auch du musst nur einen HTML Event-Handler mit passender Javascript Funktion hinzufügen und zwar

```
<input type="image" src="xyz.gif" name="weiter" onClick="formname.submit()">
```
Dabei ist formname der Name der form den du über <form name="hier"> zugewiesen hast.

Sollte eigentlich soweit gehen.


----------



## kesnw (20. Oktober 2003)

Danke, habe aber DIE Lösung (FÜR ALLE ALS INFO):

Wenn man die Buttons als Image definiert, also:


```
<form action="weiter.php" method="POST">
<input type="image" src="xyz.gif" name="weiter">
</form>
```

Dann kann man im Folgescript so darauf zugreifen:


```
if (isset($_POST['weiter_x'])) {
.
.
.
}
```

Es wird nicht der Name des Buttons, sondern die X- und Y-Koordinaten des Klickpunktes angegeben!

Grüße,
KAI


----------



## Tim C. (20. Oktober 2003)

Bringt dir nur wenig, da du ohne eine explizite Anweisung, das Formular zu übertragen (seit es via input type=submit oder via formname.submit()), auch keine Formulardaten überträgst und somit auch auf der folgenden Seite nicht auf die Daten zugreifen kannst, da du sie nicht überträgst.


----------



## kesnw (20. Oktober 2003)

Doch, unglaublich aber wahr. Alle Variablen sind vorhanden...


----------



## SonicBe@m (20. Oktober 2003)

Ehhh Tim
Sry aber irrgend wie hab Ich das gefühl das du nun ein bischen geraten hast!?
<input type="image"> ist sehrwohl ein Submitbutton!
Der einzigste unterschied ist hier das du
A: ein bild als Submit nutzen kannst und 
B: die X , Y Koordinaten relativ zum klick im Bild bekommst!

Du bekommst bei einem 
<input type="image" name="test" value="blub" src="blub.jpg">
mehrere variablen geliefert
1: $test (mit dem wert in value)
2: $test_X (X koordinate)
3: $test_Y (Y koordinate)

und natürlich alle Variablen im Formular
ausserdem würde ich statt $_POST[VAR] lieber $_REQUEST[VAR] benutzen! da du dann keine probleme mehr hast auf die Variablen zuzugreifen!


----------



## Tim C. (20. Oktober 2003)

> Sry aber irrgend wie hab Ich das gefühl das du nun ein bischen geraten hast!?


Negativ. Blankes Unwissen, da ich grafische Submitbuttons eigentlich nicht brauche.


----------



## chibisuke (21. Oktober 2003)

Alternativ zum Image kann man natürlich auch den modenen button style benutzen...

<button type="submit" name="Klickmich" value="SELFHTML"> 
 <p><img src="selfhtml.gif" width="106" height="109" border="0" alt="SELFHTML Logo"><br>
 <b>SELFHTML Portalseite</b></p>
</button>

hab den code teilweise von selfhtml kopiert hab nur das type="submit" geändert damit er von der funktion her passt..

wie das ganze dann aussieht.. -> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/formulare/anzeige/button.htm

nähere informationen zum button tag ->http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/formulare/klickbuttons.htm#modern


----------

